# This is for all you guys who make chairs.



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't tried this myself, but I think it is very interesting and maybe worth a try for you chair makers out there. Watch the video for the process.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

That was pretty cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

wow, that was very nice.


----------



## jsei555 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow that's nice and cool video about to making the chair i really take fun for this video..Can you tell me that how much time is spend on to make the chair?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The jig is unique and would take some precise layout. I use inshaves/scorps and convex spoke shaves. Some woodwork looks very machine made versus hand made, like DT's done with a router and template versus hand done. Personally, I like the end result to show craftsmanship rather than machine accomplishments.


















.


----------

